# UV Light Questions



## wraithrat (Jun 19, 2007)

I am considering adding UV Black lighting to my graveyard. Does anyone have experience with the high powered 400-watt black flood lights vs. the 4' tubes? I have decided that the LED UV lights dont have the correct wavelength I need for my application (356 nM). Would appreciate some input from those with experience. Thanks.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

The 400 watt fixture you will want get as high off the ground as you can. You can cover an entire area with just one. They are the same kind of fixtures used to light up parking lots but with a uv bulb. They can not be switched on and off like a flourecent. They have a warm up to full output and will not start up quikly when turned off and right back on again. For about the same cost you can buy led uv lights that can be controlled and strobed.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I avoided using the BIG GUY since I can't hit a large area without hitting the eyes of myself, tots, or neighbors. I used to use the 4' flouescent style tubes, but they were cumbersome to hide and the boxes I made to direct the light were ugly, bulky and took up a lot of storage space. I then went with the small (Curled) flouresent style lights housed inside PVC tubing to direct the light to a desired subject. The light wasn't as strong but they do have a nice UV range. I ended up using a lot more light fixtures to saturate my scenes, but they were easier to control, aim. and hide. I do this to protect myself and Tots eyes and create "Cleaner looking scenes" . I prefer many smaller lights that are focused on specific locations and not a huge general wash of UV light. It's safer albiet a bit of a pain to run extra wiring and fixtures. One advantage that big 400w UV light has, is that it's weatherproof. Most other UV lighting is Not. To that end I want to find some good UV LEDs since the are weatherproof, use WAY less power, and can be housed in micro-spots for easy concealment and safety.
I'd be a Little bit leary of that big UV light.. I'm concerned that my eyes are already damaged slightly from accidental exposures over the last 10 years. That thing is a whopper. Hope this helps.


----------



## wraithrat (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. It is greatly appreciated. I have almost convinced myself that LEDs are the way to go. Although the range for LEDs isn't as good as flourescent, I believe that the savings in power and versitility will outweigh the difference. 

If you come accross a good source for LEDs that are relatively inexpensive, let me know.
Again - thanks.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm still looking for a good source of "True UV" LED's that are available to the general public. I have a few leads, and I'll keep you posted. Meanwhile anyone that has a good source can reply in my "Wanted to buy DEEP UV LED's" thread. LED's are a great solution if we can find the true UV ones. From my research, I'm (We're) just looking for ones that are just a few NM lower than the ones available from china. If None are available I will begrudgingly use those curled mini-flourescent ones. They do have a better UV Range.


----------



## buckaneerdude (Sep 13, 2008)

niblique71 said:


> I'm still looking for a good source of "True UV" LED's that are available to the general public. I have a few leads, and I'll keep you posted. Meanwhile anyone that has a good source can reply in my "Wanted to buy DEEP UV LED's" thread. LED's are a great solution if we can find the true UV ones. From my research, I'm (We're) just looking for ones that are just a few NM lower than the ones available from china. If None are available I will begrudgingly use those curled mini-flourescent ones. They do have a better UV Range.


We have used UV led's in little home made 5 led lights that we got from besthongkong.com and they work quite well though if you are looking to light an area larger than 12 inches you will need more lights. We recently picked up a few of those CFL UV bulbs and they don't seem to work all that well. I was reading in this thread about a UV bulb that had to warm up and maybe I didn't do that. I'll have to try it again.

The best UV lights I have found so far are the LED floods from cheaplights.com http://www.cheaplights.com/cart/page19.html We have one of the Caspers and two of the Tigers. Both light up UV reactive elements like a good tube type black light but they can do it well from a much greater distance.


----------



## slicerd (Nov 13, 2009)

buckaneerdude said:


> We have used UV led's in little home made 5 led lights that we got from besthongkong.com and they work quite well though if you are looking to light an area larger than 12 inches you will need more lights. We recently picked up a few of those CFL UV bulbs and they don't seem to work all that well. I was reading in this thread about a UV bulb that had to warm up and maybe I didn't do that. I'll have to try it again.
> 
> The best UV lights I have found so far are the LED floods from cheaplights.com http://www.cheaplights.com/cart/page19.html We have one of the Caspers and two of the Tigers. Both light up UV reactive elements like a good tube type black light but they can do it well from a much greater distance.


I have had bad experience with the cfl UV bulbs as well I bought mine from home depot and they were more blue/violet than uv. If anybody knows where to buy some good ones for a reasonable price I would like to know I just need a couple to light up my fcg and some spider webs.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

buckaneerdude said:


> The best UV lights I have found so far are the LED floods from cheaplights.com http://www.cheaplights.com/cart/page19.html We have one of the Caspers and two of the Tigers. Both light up UV reactive elements like a good tube type black light but they can do it well from a much greater distance.


I've been looking at a few of the cheaplights.com lights. How wide of an area can you effectively cover with one of those UV LED lights? I see the site says a 45 degree angle, but at what distance?

Could you reliably cover a 6ft wide area with one light?


----------

